# techniques for feeding fruit flies



## atomiceric23 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, I allways have trouble getting the fruit flies out of the jar and into the little cups I keep my nymphs in. I have been doing this for a few months and still have not found an easy way to do it. I'm interested to hear how you guys get this done.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 28, 2006)

ok i usually put my veil in a jar with a nylon over the top then when the veil is in the jar open it and the put the nylon over the top and rubberband it. then when the flies go on the nylon pick up the nylon fast and throw them into a container (make sure there rn't to many flies on the roof if there are tap the roof lightly) also make sure the nymph is no on the roof of your cage. here is a pic of how it should work.


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a very very easy way and here is how I do it. My fly containers have a hole in the side. Using a funnel I tap them out of the container through the funnel and into the mantis enclosure. Many times I tap them into a fruit fly vial and then tap them from there through the funnel and into the enclosure because its easier to hold the vial.


----------



## wuwu (Dec 28, 2006)

that makes misting easier too. you can just mist through the side hole instead of having to open the top.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Dec 28, 2006)

I use a middle man, so to seak. I first tap about the total number of flies I'm going to feed all my nymphs into a styrofoam cup. I then use a second cup and tap however many I'm going to feed to one nymph into it. The second cup doubles as a lid to the first so I don't have to keep tapping the cup to keep the little beasts down. If you're only feecding one container of mantids you won't need the second cup but the basic key is to only have to deal with the number of flies you're going to use at a single time rather the total you'll use in one feeding time. Hope that helps.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 30, 2006)

I just use a vial (the same kind Rick has). I will get my fly culture and put a small funnel on top of the vial. Next I will tap the amout of ffs I need into the vial. Then I just tap the amout of ffs I need for each feeding out of the vial.

If you find the flies a little fast put them in the fridge for 15 min. The will seem dead for 5 min. That will give you time to feed you mantids.  

After a while of feedng ffs to mantids you will find the process extremely easy and you wont have to put the ffs in the fridge


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Eric,

I hope you have moved the mantis i shipped you to another bigger cup instead of the little deli cup that came together with the mantis. It is never easy to feed a single mantis in a small deli cup although it seems big enough for the mantis, either the mantis or flies will escape during feeding.


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2006)

> Hi Eric,I hope you have moved the mantis i shipped you to another bigger cup instead of the little deli cup that came together with the mantis. It is never easy to feed a single mantis in a small deli cup although it seems big enough for the mantis, either the mantis or flies will escape during feeding.


I keep single mantids in the larger deli cups until they outgrow it. The hole in the side makes feeding flies with a funnel very easy.


----------

